# Chalice build swap



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

The latest build swap is in progress..chalices are being made and the random order of trade is
Joey Jfive Lujan-ibojoe-Port boy-slingnerd-treeman-BushpotChef-flipgun-myself back to Joey completing the trade.
I'm really excited to be part of this trade and can't wait to see the good stuff ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you set this up on facebook ?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

No not fb..right here, this is the third build I’ve been involved in and it’s getting bigger each time


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya MrB is an eager beaver when it comes to a build swap he probably ready for the next one lol


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

No joke bro I’m ready to ship????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im proud to br a part of this one guys lots of talent here I feel out of place LOL

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

It’s awesome to have you involved buddy..enjoy the fun


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> It's awesome to have you involved buddy..enjoy the fun


Thanks Brooks Im akready stoked 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> No joke bro I'm ready to ship


Wow Brooks,I know that Flip is gonna be tickled! Im just about to get to hand sanding. It's been a couple of years since I've shipped one to Canada. Anybody know bout how long it takes? I should ship the middle of the week. Just a little something to stir his pancake batter with.lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > No joke bro I'm ready to ship
> ...


Oh my goodness you guys are smoking me lol I havent even cut mine yet!! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > No joke bro I'm ready to ship
> ...


right on Joe can not wait should take about a week but starting to get cold so as long as the pigeon wings don't ice up should be fine .I got slingnerds frame buttoned up to day also just need some input from him and I will ship also


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Brooks said:
> ...


no rush buddy haha lots of time I just had some unsupervised time so I banged it out before it gets to crappy weather


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Geez! I’m way behind! I’d better get crackin.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

When it comes to Slingshots "cracking" is not such a cool word.lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I finally got my template to print and am sifting materials. I'll be up and running PDQ. You can trust me.  I'm a slingshot builder. :looney:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay cool, shes sketched and my head is clear. The movers will be here for 10am, its 10:45pm now. Got out my all my buliding stuff, grabbed a beer and threw on Magnum Force with Clint Eastwood.

Let the fun commence. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I just did an “ about face “ with my build. I found a gem of a frame today.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

treeman said:


> I just did an " about face " with my build. I found a gem of a frame today.


Nothing is sure until you give it to the Post Office.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

flipgun said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > I just did an " about face " with my build. I found a gem of a frame today.
> ...


You said it. I'm liable to change it two or three more times.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got a plan and just pm'd Mr Brooks. It's On!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Love when a plan comes together ya !


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Screwed up my first one. I couldnt send this monstrosity to master Flipgun.

My rat made a valid point about pre drawing my cuts. Yes, Im talking to my rat.

You're getting a slingshot from a madman.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Chef u can’t always trust a rat haha


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Chef u can't always trust a rat haha


I never do but this guy has my back haha. I saved him from being snake food.

I showed him the snake before I brought him home.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Aw I see put the fear into him Carlitos way good thinking man


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Aw I see put the fear into him Carlitos way good thinking man


Haha no doubt bro. This rat is so smart it almost makes me want to stop ratting.

Almost.

Im a firm believer that humans are quite predatory, and hunting is just in our nature. That being said, this rat is my buddy. Which is very strange to even me LOL.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...You're getting a slingshot from a madman.,,,

Like anyone else makes slingshots. :headbang:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep u nailed it Flipgun we don’t need to buy any crazy we r all stocked up on it full haha :wave:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok, I got some time off work so just as soon as I get her dressed she'll be ready to ship. Man this was a fun build.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep it’s a hoot !


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

[quote name="flipgun" post="1258484" timestamp="1538542582"]

I've got a plan and just pm'd Mr Brooks. It's On![/quote

And there was me thinking Xmas was in December


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

flipgun said:


> ...You're getting a slingshot from a madman.,,,
> 
> Like anyone else makes slingshots. :headbang:


I like to think my head is screwed on pretty straight, Flip!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > ...You're getting a slingshot from a madman.,,,
> ...


give u another 20 plus years of life's crap and we will ask u again haha


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SlingNerd said:


> ..You're getting a slingshot from a madman.,,,
> 
> Like anyone else makes slingshots. :headbang:
> 
> I like to think my head is screwed on pretty straight, Flip!


Says every Mad Man.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well today is a great day for me I got a package from IBOJoe and I must say wow what a chalice it is so prefect fits my hand like a glove and the looks well it’s the king of my collection I am a loss of words and as a topper he gave me the altoids champ and it’s really cool to see and feel it rocks thank u very much Joe I am on top of the world today and glad to be a part of all this .Man I can not Waite to see all the chalice builds this is just the tip of the iceberg people .Thanks again Joe.The build is made from hard maple with olive swells and abolone shell as a topper here r some pics


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Well today is a great day for me I got a package from IBOJoe and I must say wow what a chalice it is so prefect fits my hand like a glove and the looks well it's the king of my collection I am a loss of words and as a topper he gave me the altoids champ and it's really cool to see and feel it rocks thank u very much Joe I am on top of the world today and glad to be a part of all this .Man I can not Waite to see all the chalice builds this is just the tip of the iceberg people .Thanks again Joe.The build is made from hard maple with olive swells and abolone shell as a topper here r some pics


 Im so glad you like it and it got there ok. It had quite a journey.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joe I guess it did have quite a travel lol .I more than like my friend I love it


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Damned fine job Joe!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy!!!!! You keep outdoing yourself my buddy Joe!! Such a awesome pair of shooters ... u scored PB!! Love it ! Trade game is too fun !  like Christmas

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Congratulations bro that is beautiful.. awesome stuff Joe


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Joe I guess it did have quite a travel lol .I more than like my friend I love it


. I found it a little strange that when it left here it went to Miami Florida then all the way back to Canada. That's really efficient.lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Those are an incredible pair of Shooters you got PB! That Altoids champ is something else as well, still my favorite mini slingshot - I aspire to such greatness  !

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Joe I guess it did have quite a travel lol .I more than like my friend I love it
> ...


thats funny man it had a little holiday before coming home to Canada .


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Those are an incredible pair of Shooters you got PB! That Altoids champ is something else as well, still my favorite mini slingshot - I aspire to such greatness  ! Yep I got real lucky chef the little champ is real cool so small and detailed he done a great job on it and the chalice rocks very happy ????
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

So the bar isn’t very high then? Geez Joe! Unbelievable build buddy!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a couple of coats away from ship. Fur de working fred?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm just about half done with my frame.. finding it hard to wood-work on the weekdays! But it's coming along great.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You make me feel better about my pace. I'll be taking mine to the post office Tuesday.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My fears were put to rest today when my part of the "build and swap arrived from N.M. I say that because shipping took way too long and this is Arkansas, it's so easy for a package to slip out of the bag while they're watering the horses. Joey this frame is perfect. It's light, strong and good looking! Awesome build buddy!!
He also sent an awesome arrow head. Joey, I laughed out loud at the frameless rig! Me??
What really intrigued me was the pouches, I think they're hand cut and they are perfect. Joey you made my day buddy! Thank you!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> My fears were put to rest today when my part of the "build and swap arrived from N.M. I say that because shipping took way too long and this is Arkansas, it's so easy for a package to slip out of the bag while they're watering the horses. Joey this frame is perfect. It's light, strong and good looking! Awesome build buddy!!
> He also sent an awesome arrow head. Joey, I laughed out loud at the frameless rig! Me??
> What really intrigued me was the pouches, I think they're hand cut and they are perfect. Joey you made my day buddy! Thank you!!


Aw man thats sweet, Awesome build Joey! Enjoy Joe!

Got mine started yesterday and worked on it today, getting a feel now. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s a nice package Joe very cool nice build Joey I love the ss and the arrow head is way cool also !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Listen this thing is stout. It weighs next to nothing. It fits into my hands perfectly. 
Joey has deffinatly got this thing down pat all the way down to the pouches. They are perfect! Can't wait to see the rest of you's guys builds


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That was an interesting take on that Chalice Joey, I like it quite a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> My fears were put to rest today when my part of the "build and swap arrived from N.M. I say that because shipping took way too long and this is Arkansas, it's so easy for a package to slip out of the bag while they're watering the horses. Joey this frame is perfect. It's light, strong and good looking! Awesome build buddy!!
> He also sent an awesome arrow head. Joey, I laughed out loud at the frameless rig! Me??
> What really intrigued me was the pouches, I think they're hand cut and they are perfect. Joey you made my day buddy! Thank you!!


Wow joe the shape on that chalice is awesome..looks so comfy with that curve and the finger swell????
Amazing job on that one Joey..it's got your style stamped on it mate..J5 skateboard chalice!???????? congratulations joe


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy!!! U never know with the mail haha .. I am thankful for anytime anything reaches me lol .. the frameless rig was just for incase you feel froggy oneday buddy  .. your very welcome my friend ! the arrow head necklace is Knapped by me .. the rock it is made from is Called keokuk. . From Oklahoma ... pretty cool rock .. white with red spots lol .. the chalice is ..... yes u guessed it .. skateboard!!  lol ... it was a fun build and I learned a lot Joe .. I know that one has a great home! .. oh ya and the pouches are handmade by me .. just a straight edge roller cutter and hole puncher 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy!! Looking forward to seeing yours !


BushpotChef said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > My fears were put to rest today when my part of the "build and swap arrived from N.M. I say that because shipping took way too long and this is Arkansas, it's so easy for a package to slip out of the bag while they're watering the horses. Joey this frame is perfect. It's light, strong and good looking! Awesome build buddy!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

The PB!! .. nothing like a good trade!!


Port boy said:


> That's a nice package Joe very cool nice build Joey I love the ss and the arrow head is way cool also !


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks flip!


flipgun said:


> That was an interesting take on that Chalice Joey, I like it quite a lot.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy! .. I truly appreciate that ! .. I do like that skateboard ply!!  .. super tough .. light ... and ready for years of fun!! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > My fears were put to rest today when my part of the "build and swap arrived from N.M. I say that because shipping took way too long and this is Arkansas, it's so easy for a package to slip out of the bag while they're watering the horses. Joey this frame is perfect. It's light, strong and good looking! Awesome build buddy!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

DONE MINE! SHIPPING FRIDAY! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:banana: :banana:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I have been blessed by my buddy mr. Brooks !! Man I am lucky to receive this end of the trade ... first of all these frames are so nice .. can't believe the craftsmanship once again .. I received this at 10 am .. it's 2:18 lol .. took me a while to be able to put these tow frames down ! Thanks buddy your too kind .. also sent me some candy !! I guess I'll share a little with the kids  .. and some new swim baits to throw at the tiger muskie ! .. and some sumeike pink and green .. I am loving the green with some 8mm steel .. and the pink is super fast for a little bigger steel ! The small frame I received I believe it's his design. . I love the fork tips .. they are slanted so you can point the frame forward .. just my style .. perfectly sized .. I Can barely see the fork tips ! Love it! Very fun this trade game is !! Get evolved everyone!!!



















































Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice frames Joey old brooks is getting pretty crafty the man is on fire ????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Well I have been blessed by my buddy mr. Brooks !! Man I am lucky to receive this end of the trade ... first of all these frames are so nice .. can't believe the craftsmanship once again .. I received this at 10 am .. it's 2:18 lol .. took me a while to be able to put these tow frames down ! Thanks buddy your too kind .. also sent me some candy !! I guess I'll share a little with the kids  .. and some new swim baits to throw at the tiger muskie ! .. and some sumeike pink and green .. I am loving the green with some 8mm steel .. and the pink is super fast for a little bigger steel ! The small frame I received I believe it's his design. . I love the fork tips .. they are slanted so you can point the frame forward .. just my style .. perfectly sized .. I Can barely see the fork tips ! Love it! Very fun this trade game is !! Get evolved everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your very welcome brother..these build swaps are so cool great bunch of blokes and some cool cattys
And I know your pain bro it's hard but as a responsible father I have to eat some of all the sweets that enter the house too lol


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Nice frames Joey old brooks is getting pretty crafty the man is on fire


Cheers bud..I find it so much more satisfying making a frame for a friend than just myself..makes me want to finish it properly..most of mine get one coat of oil before getting banded and going to work


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks PB!! Yes he really is a good builder and man ! On fire for sure bro!!


Port boy said:


> Nice frames Joey old brooks is getting pretty crafty the man is on fire


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha for sure bro ... gotta limit THIER sugar intake!! Lol .. love these bro .. as guys would say .. I'm proper buzzing!!! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have been blessed by my buddy mr. Brooks !! Man I am lucky to receive this end of the trade ... first of all these frames are so nice .. can't believe the craftsmanship once again .. I received this at 10 am .. it's 2:18 lol .. took me a while to be able to put these tow frames down ! Thanks buddy your too kind .. also sent me some candy !! I guess I'll share a little with the kids  .. and some new swim baits to throw at the tiger muskie ! .. and some sumeike pink and green .. I am loving the green with some 8mm steel .. and the pink is super fast for a little bigger steel ! The small frame I received I believe it's his design. . I love the fork tips .. they are slanted so you can point the frame forward .. just my style .. perfectly sized .. I Can barely see the fork tips ! Love it! Very fun this trade game is !! Get evolved everyone!!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Well Mr B you’ve done it again! Incredible craftsmanship. How high does this bar go?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh Crud! I'm Doomed. anic: Way nicer than what I sent him. :banghead:

That is some good lookin' stuff Sir!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dang Brooks I must say you did an amazing job! The wood choices and joinery is absolutely perfect.
Love those olive tips buddy. That darned finish it pretty sweet as well.
Im shooting my champs everyday from the last swap. I know exactly how you feel Joey. Which one do I shoot first?lol. I believe I would have to make that taller one my shelf queen but that short one, I would put to work right away!! Especially with the Sumeike rubber, it's awesome.
Outstanding work Brooks! Congratulations Joey!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr B - how far North are you???

That is some insane work all round.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy!!! I actually did just that ... the small one is called the fox!! .. and I took it out last night on it'd first hunt .. I didn't realize my headlamp was dim .. and I didn't change batteries .. none the less I saw the silhouette of a rabbit . And drew back and let one rip .. I head shot the rabbit and it did the death flop .. but when I walked up to retrieve .. it was gone .. I will be taking the fox back out this evening  I did shoot the chalice all day also .. and it is a super shooter !! Blown away bud!! 


Ibojoe said:


> Dang Brooks I must say you did an amazing job! The wood choices and joinery is absolutely perfect.
> Love those olive tips buddy. That darned finish it pretty sweet as well.
> Im shooting my champs everyday from the last swap. I know exactly how you feel Joey. Which one do I shoot first?lol. I believe I would have to make that taller one my shelf queen but that short one, I would put to work right away!! Especially with the Sumeike rubber, it's awesome.
> Outstanding work Brooks! Congratulations Joey!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

treeman said:


> Well Mr B you've done it again! Incredible craftsmanship. How high does this bar go?


Cheers buddy I've had plenty of practice with the chalice this one came together nicely..can't wait to see who's next


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Oh Crud! I'm Doomed. anic: Way nicer than what I sent him. :banghead:
> That is some good lookin' stuff Sir!


Haha thanks flip..but I'll be the judge of that lol cheers buddy


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Mr B - how far North are you???
> 
> That is some insane work all round.


Not far at all mate I'm on the south coast????
Cheers


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Brooks I must say you did an amazing job! The wood choices and joinery is absolutely perfect.
> Love those olive tips buddy. That darned finish it pretty sweet as well.
> Im shooting my champs everyday from the last swap. I know exactly how you feel Joey. Which one do I shoot first?lol. I believe I would have to make that taller one my shelf queen but that short one, I would put to work right away!! Especially with the Sumeike rubber, it's awesome.
> Outstanding work Brooks! Congratulations Joey!


Thanks very much joe..after seeing what your and pbs olive beauty's I had to get in on it lol..the fox frame and latex was going to joey before I knew I had him for the chalice trade..so cool you enjoying your champs buddy


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Brooks I must say you did an amazing job! The wood choices and joinery is absolutely perfect.
> ...


well the olive train is at full steam haha love the way brooks and Joe r matching it up with the other woods very nice guys


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Tragedy struck my ink-dyed frame today in the form of bad polycrylic. Muddied the color and bubbled up. Gonna have to refinish.. Sorry Treemam, but I can't send anything but my best. I know you undestand!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Ooohh buddy does Port Boy know how to put a monster together! Not sure of the scale really shows but this is a BIG chalice! Feels great in my big hands. Oak? Amazing finish, probably that CA he's always showing off.. Super package. I'm honored.






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Niiiice! Got the big bands to go with it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> Ooohh buddy does Port Boy know how to put a monster together! Not sure of the scale really shows but this is a BIG chalice! Feels great in my big hands. Oak? Amazing finish, probably that CA he's always showing off.. Super package. I'm honored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice take on the chalice pb..that looks very comfy and the heart wood looks amazing..congratulations nerd nice addition to any collection..what's the bands and is that some leather? Nice bundle mate


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Ooohh buddy does Port Boy know how to put a monster together! Not sure of the scale really shows but this is a BIG chalice! Feels great in my big hands. Oak? Amazing finish, probably that CA he's always showing off.. Super package. I'm honored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fella glade u like it .The frame is not really a chalice it's a wasp design by John Krakatoa and it actually scaled down but I think it has lots of chalice influence .The wood is maple that I know but kind of maple I am not sure maybe red maybe silver the finish is ca .Hope it works well for u I have 2 and I like them


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here a pic of the wood maybe treeman can call what maple it is


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohh buddy does Port Boy know how to put a monster together! Not sure of the scale really shows but this is a BIG chalice! Feels great in my big hands. Oak? Amazing finish, probably that CA he's always showing off.. Super package. I'm honored.
> ...


Thanks MRB tha Bands r 107 not the best but ok for backyard plinking I don't mined them easy to make a new band set from the shop without cutter and mat now leather is one thing I have lol not much in the way of bands


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Portboy that is something special. It's gonna be a great shooter a real little work horse. 
For the money those are hard to beat. Their not to fast with small ammo but shoot heavy lead about the same speed. I love that leather too.
Really nice work buddy! Congratulations Slingnerd!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great work PB!! . And what a score slingnerd! ! Well build workhorse there!!  ... awesome trade!!! When is the next 1 ? 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol u said it first Joe! ! I hadn't trad your comment when I posted  workhorse indeed! ! .. hope you had a good day buddy!


Ibojoe said:


> Portboy that is something special. It's gonna be a great shooter a real little work horse.
> For the money those are hard to beat. Their not to fast with small ammo but shoot heavy lead about the same speed. I love that leather too.
> Really nice work buddy! Congratulations Slingnerd!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Portboy that is something special. It's gonna be a great shooter a real little work horse.
> For the money those are hard to beat. Their not to fast with small ammo but shoot heavy lead about the same speed. I love that leather too.
> Really nice work buddy! Congratulations Slingnerd!!


Thanks Joe it is a bit of a monster for sure made the middle a little beefy I am pretty confident the frame will never bust the slingnerd can band it up to the moon I think it is a bit of a thumb brace frame for me anyways.The 107 bands I have used all summer seem to last longer than the tbg but it seems a bit of a trade of speed or longevity


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great work PB!! . And what a score slingnerd! ! Well build workhorse there!!  ... awesome trade!!! When is the next 1 ?
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey guess we can call that frame the Clydesdale of the chalices lol I name here Dolly haha .Next trade easy big guy still few more frames to come buddy to bad we can not teleport the frames to each other snail mail sucks !


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha free teleport shipping would be sweet!! Lol .. ya man Clydesdale for sure .. big old strong chalice! .. no hand hits with this one!!! Awesome job again bro!


Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Great work PB!! . And what a score slingnerd! ! Well build workhorse there!!  ... awesome trade!!! When is the next 1 ?
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Haha free teleport shipping would be sweet!! Lol .. ya man Clydesdale for sure .. big old strong chalice! .. no hand hits with this one!!! Awesome job again bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy I have made a few strong ones ask brook about his Moore hammer ;-)


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha free teleport shipping would be sweet!! Lol .. ya man Clydesdale for sure .. big old strong chalice! .. no hand hits with this one!!! Awesome job again bro!
> ...


Haha yep I'll vouch for that! 
Once again mate quality work on the wasp the shape is awesome I can't stop looking at it


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"When is the next 1 ?














"

There is a signup for a Christmas Trade, but today is the last day to get in.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha heck ya!! I seen that stud moorhammer!! Looks bombproof! !


Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha free teleport shipping would be sweet!! Lol .. ya man Clydesdale for sure .. big old strong chalice! .. no hand hits with this one!!! Awesome job again bro!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Haha heck ya!! I seen that stud moorhammer!! Looks bombproof! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

flipgun said:


> "When is the next 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's that, Flip?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> "When is the next 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ??????I've been all over the forum and haven't seen a word about it


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > "When is the next 1 ?
> ...


I think he talking about the ssc


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Port boy said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


Yeah, I lost track of who,what, where.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

????????Yesterday my parcel from flipgun turned up..three really cool cattys in a wicked little package..not just me but the Mrs and kids got excited opening this one too..check em out
The chalice is acacia on birch ply and has a really comfy curve beautiful catty that shoots great



















Next up and my daughters favourite was a little sister to the chalice this lil'plinker in oak and Osage..look at that side grain????













Last out the box came this little pecan shooter..this thing is so thin and light it's awesome..it's a good size edc and shoots spot on













All came banded and ready to blast out the box

Like a pig in shit????????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha I can see ya smiling from Ontario brooks nice handy work flip .Man u already diced up half deck cards nice sweet deal boys


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I see the BB...!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> Yesterday my parcel from flipgun turned up..three really cool cattys in a wicked little package..not just me but the Mrs and kids got excited opening this one too..check em out
> The chalice is acacia on birch ply and has a really comfy curve beautiful catty that shoots great
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Flip! You did good! That's a gorgeous Challice, and that plinker is a beauty but that thin one is slip in your pocket perfection! Great work buddy and congratulations Brook!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Flip, if you get a chance, send me some of those cut up cards too!lol!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Flip, if you get a chance, send me some of those cut up cards too!lol!!


Thats funny right there !!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Flip, if you get a chance, send me some of those cut up cards too!lol!!


Why...That would be anything I make. :naughty: :imslow:

Thanx for the good words All.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I didn't know that about our friend Brook. Not only a fine builder but he's some kind of shot as well.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:stickpoke: BUMP!

Wassup!?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Postal service strike here in Canada, as soon as they get sorted I'll get mine out! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:banana: anic: :banana:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Postal strike is starting to make me mad every year same crap


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I sent him his package now that Treeman is in his new digs, but it came back to me the other day having failed to be delivered for some reason.

Tried again, this time through the USPS itself rather than the office depot center near my place. Sorry fellas, I didn't intend to hold everything up!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I haven't been this excited for a while I was just informed by our good friend Treeman that my Chalice will be en route shortly! I made myself a ply chalice (nothing fancy just wanted to play with the shape and shoot it) I cant beleive how much I like this frame its super comfy. Also it has some kind of odd 'gentlemans' look to it I cant describe but it strikes a chord with me visually as well.

THIS IS WHY WE BECOME HOARDERS!! LOL


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> I haven't been this excited for a while I was just informed by our good friend Treeman that my Chalice will be en route shortly! I made myself a ply chalice (nothing fancy just wanted to play with the shape and shoot it) I cant beleive how much I like this frame its super comfy. Also it has some kind of odd 'gentlemans' look to it I cant describe but it strikes a chord with me visually as well.
> THIS IS WHY WE BECOME HOARDERS!! LOL


Chef it's the classic keep it simple stupid (kiss) therory lol I really dig chalice frame easy to build and works well


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds like the completed trades are in route. Ive been looking back over the builds so far and i gotta tell ya those are some fine fine flips. Outstanding!!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I didn't know that about our friend Brook. Not only a fine builder but he's some kind of shot as well.


Haha sorry to disappoint this is @ 6m.. these dark nights lm stuck shooting in the man cave????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Sounds like the completed trades are in route. Ive been looking back over the builds so far and i gotta tell ya those are some fine fine flips. Outstanding!!


Good news man..and I agree excellent work all round..looking forward to the rest


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhhhh ya ! .. other than this cold ass desert winter ... I'm ready!! Lol .. I am working on getting a little workshop setup .. then it will be an all out assult on some frames! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

A little workshop would be awesome mate..lbs lbf little big factory haha


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I like it!!!! .. the lbf! ! .. welp my shop has a name before I even have one ! Haha


Mr Brooks said:


> A little workshop would be awesome mate..lbs lbf little big factory haha


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You mean your building the stuff your building without a shop? Wow look out guys!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol yes sir .. outside in the yard buddy .. one inch at a time .. not many tools .. but maybe someday  .. never been afraid of a little elbow grease!


Ibojoe said:


> You mean your building the stuff your building without a shop? Wow look out guys!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Are all the trades complete? I feel I’ve missed something this was hard to keep track of


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not yet. I'm still waiting for the Canadian PO to get their selves straight.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Not yet. I'm still waiting for the Canadian PO to get their selves straight.


ha like that's going to happen I have stuff that was sent to me in October I have not got I could walk down there by now and picked it up


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Not yet. I'm still waiting for the Canadian PO to get their selves straight.





Port boy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. I'm still waiting for the Canadian PO to get their selves straight.
> ...


That sucks! Has chef had his yet?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. I'm still waiting for the Canadian PO to get their selves straight.
> ...


Chef received his. I thought all the trades were complete. No?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I didn't see a post from Flipgun


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> I didn't see a post from Flipgun


I just have to get mine out to the Zen master of patience @flipgun !

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess that your box is full. I can't get through on a PM.


----------

